# PROTECTION - Do you wear any?



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

When I used to ski I never wore any protection (well a condom for my Apres skiing..) Anyways, since I now board and am older I wear a helmet (my first season out I whacked my hear on a fall and saw stars) and I also wear an AZZpad. I don't really fall that much but the Azzpad sure has helped the few times I have. I aslo have to wear a carbon fibre knee brace but that is because of an old sports injury and badly torn ligaments.

My kids just wear those protective pants that have some foam/rubber in the hips and butt area. They also wear helmets and wrist guards.

So.... for you serious boarders.... how much protection do you wear if any? And I mean when you are on the slopes boarding - LOL!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

crap - posted in the wrong area! Can I move or delete??? Does not look like I can.


----------

